# Experience vs Skill Assessment and Visa Application



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I have applied for skill assessment and hold slighlty less than 3 year of experience.
But untill skill assessment result will come, my experience will become 3 years.

Now I need to claim 3 year experince points for Visa.

I hope that applying for skill assessment before actually having 3 year work experince will not create any issue at the time claiming 3 years experience for visa application??


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Which is ur skill acssessing agency?
I feel that min 4 yrs of exp is also required for any skilled PR visa, which visa u intend to apply? 



rackspace said:


> I have applied for skill assessment and hold slighlty less than 3 year of experience.
> But untill skill assessment result will come, my experience will become 3 years.
> 
> Now I need to claim 3 year experince points for Visa.
> ...


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

well! 4 year is not required.
you get 10 points if you have 3 years exp in the concerned field out of last 4 years.

and my skill assessment will be done by Engineers Australia.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Following is the description for 'Specific work experience':
_My nominated occupation is worth 60 points and I have worked in my nominated occupation for at least the past *three *out of four years (10 points)_


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

3 out of 4 means that u should have 4 years of experience as total and within it atleast 3 Yrs should be the specific work experience.


rackspace said:


> Following is the description for 'Specific work experience':
> _My nominated occupation is worth 60 points and I have worked in my nominated occupation for at least the past *three *out of four years (10 points)_


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

no.

it means that you need to have 3 years experience. period. 

now, if you had 1 year experience to start with and then you took 2 years break and then had 2 years experience, you can not combine your experience and claim points for 3 year experience. 

because you are having 3 year exp out of last 5 years and not out of 4 years.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice to know, I clicked on ur *THANKS* button 


rackspace said:


> no.
> 
> it means that you need to have 3 years experience. period.
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Quick one, why are you referring DIAC information, when you should be referring "Engineers Australia" guide ?

Without "Engineers Australia" assessment DIAC information doesn't hold good.
Please make sure you meed "Engineers Australia" specification guide.

Eg http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants.doc 

Rackspace, which PASA group have you applied under?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I have read Engineers Australia guide. 
There is no requriement of experience.
Even if you have one year experience you can get assessment.

I am not sure what is PASA group?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I have no idea about "Engineers Australia" assessment, all the best mate.


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

rackspace said:


> I have applied for skill assessment and hold slighlty less than 3 year of experience.
> But untill skill assessment result will come, my experience will become 3 years.
> 
> Now I need to claim 3 year experince points for Visa.
> ...



Hi Rockspace,

I am also in the same category. I think it will not be an issue, because for visa you should have +ive skill assesment and 3 years of exp. So you can have skill assesment now and can apply for visa after completion of 3 years of experience.

This is what i think, because i'm doing the same.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I have read Engineers Australia guide.
> There is no requriement of experience.
> Even if you have one year experience you can get assessment.
> 
> I am not sure what is PASA group?


There is a requirement for work experience by EngAus. 

Unless you have studied an Australian engineering degree, or a degree from the signatory countries of the Washington Accord (Canada, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Ireland, Japan, South Korea, Malaysia, New Zealand, Singapore, South Africa, UK, USA, Australia), your degree is considered as "non-accredited" by EngineersAustralia.

For non-accredited degrees, you will need to prepare a Competency Demonstration Report (CDR). The details for a CDR can be found in:

1. Summary Statement for Professional Engineer

2. Application form for Competency Demonstration Report Migration Assessment

3. Skilled Migration Assessment Booklet

Pay particular attention to *Secion 3* of the booklet; it says that *a CDR must report 3 career episodes.*

Also, EngAus will need an IELTS TRF with a minimum of 6 in each module to issue a positive skills assessment. It doesnt matter whether you give them an academic or general IELTS result.

P.S. "PASA" stands for Pre-Application Skills Assessment.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

varunkhunger said:


> Hi Rockspace,
> 
> I am also in the same category. I think it will not be an issue, because for visa you should have +ive skill assesment and 3 years of exp. So you can have skill assesment now and can apply for visa after completion of 3 years of experience.
> 
> This is what i think, because i'm doing the same.


The Skills assessment is valid for 12 months usually.


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> The Skills assessment is valid for 12 months usually.


Thanks Twister for your reply. 
Currently my exp. is 2.10. So I am applying for Skill assessment. By the time result will come my exp will be 3 years.

For filing the assessment I am facing problem in statuary declaration for my work experience. Because there are lot of things mentioned in the PASA guide such as:

*"a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you"*

I will appreciate if you can suggest how to go for statuary declaration. or any particular format for this?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Statutory declarations vary from one jurisdiction to another...check with someone familiar with Indian law about making a stat declaration in India...it is a fairly straightforward process usually...


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Statutory declarations vary from one jurisdiction to another...check with someone familiar with Indian law about making a stat declaration in India...it is a fairly straightforward process usually...


Thanks Twister.
Can you suggest from where I can get any sample for this. I have tried on internet but did not find anything useful.

Or if Any one in this forum can provide the sample documents for work experience, that will be very helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I have applied for skill assessment and hold slighlty less than 3 year of experience.
> But untill skill assessment result will come, my experience will become 3 years.
> 
> Now I need to claim 3 year experince points for Visa.
> ...



Hi Rackspace, 

I am into the same situtation now. I hope you have figured this out by now.

Can you please throw some light on this ??


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Can anyone make me clear regarding Vetassess Online process?
1. online application Submission with payment.
2. then?????? If positive result then Certified copies of documents to Vetassess here again I have to pay any fee? 
Am so confuse can anyone help me


----------

